# Need Advice...no sex in marriage



## makaveli (Jul 8, 2010)

My wife and I use to have a good sex life. We were intimate a mininum of 2 times a week before. Well we have a 2 1/2 yo daughter and my wife recently started nursing school so she has a lot of homework. In the beginning of last year my wife cheated on me and we are still working on things. I just wanted to be upfront on big reasons why we might have no intimacy. 

The issue I am having now is that we haven't had made love in over 7 weeks now. She keeps coming up with excuses for why she doesn't want to have sex with me and now it's starting to make me feel like crap especially when you feel rejected constantly. I understand we have a daughter and my wife is in school with a lot of homework but that shouldn't stop everything in our sex life...maybe not have it as much but not completely gone. 

I don't want to come off as a self centered pig that just wants sex but it just feels like I put her feeling into consideration but she doesn't do the same for me. I made a move the other night when the timing was perfect...our daughter was asleep, she had no homework to do, there was no chores to finish up around the house etc. and my wife flat out told me no cause she wasn't in the mood. I expressed my feelings to her and she told me she was sorry. I told her we are not intimate anymore but she told me our intimacy is not just sex but us holding hands or giving each other a hug and kiss (I agreed that those are things of intimacy but making love is the ultimate bond of intimacy between a wife and husband...she disagreed)She has rejected me at least 6 or 7 times now and it's driving me crazy. We use to make moves on each other to start it up but now it's just a one sided effort that gets no where. 

I am starting to think things now. The guy she cheated on me with is coming back from his deployment in 2 weeks so maybe that has something to do with this. 

I remember when my wife complained that we didn't have sex as much as she liked so I worked on things with her to make our sex life better and now the table are turned and she is doing nothing to help us out.


----------



## MsLonely (Sep 23, 2010)

It's very obvious that either she ignored her own sexual desires or had them satisfied by someone else.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Deejo (May 20, 2008)

You: "What can I do to help put you in the mood?"

If her response is "Nothing." or "Not interested."
Then ask her if she thinks you should handle this situation the same way she did.

Do be respectful but assertive when it comes to meeting your needs. Don't be accommodating and nice when it comes to meeting hers.


----------

